# Floating shelf



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

Can you advise how I can make a floating shelf to go under a wall mounted TV? Will need to hold about 50lbs. weight in equipment and about 14 inches deep.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

ortho1121 said:


> Can you advise how I can make a floating shelf to go under a wall mounted TV? Will need to hold about 50lbs. weight in equipment and about 14 inches deep.


These hold up to 125 pounds. They must go into studs. Don't forget to factor in the weight of the wood shelf itself.

https://www.rockler.com/i-semble-heavy-duty-blind-shelf-supports


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

A torsion box design works well for floating shelves and will hold a lot of weight.


----------



## ortho1121 (Mar 29, 2016)

With the Rockler supports it seems as if the shelf simply sides onto the rods. Are you able to anchor the shelf to the rods in any way? For the second reply, don't really know what a torsion box design is, and how would you fasten it to the wall? Thanks to both of you for the replies.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Oct 12, 2014)

You could attach the torsion box design shelf to the wall using a wall cleat. This would be a board attached to the wall that the shelf would slide over. The wall cleat is another option to the Rockler product that Tool Agnostic recommended. The torsion box design has an internal honeycomb structure that can be very light and have great strength. Airplane wings are built using this principle. A floating shelf doesn't need the complete honeycomb. You can make it by making an internal frame that would have a top and bottom face (thin plywood or even MDF). The back of the shelf would have a recess that would fit snuggly on the wall cleat. If you wanted to use the Rockler product the back of the shelf would be solid and you would drill holes that the Rockler product would fit into.


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

Here's a torsion box mantle I made. It's 3/4" oak veneer plywood top and bottom with a 1x3 pine structure inside. This one was made with the ledger board having two short extensions that fit into the torsion box structure. The ledger board is secured to the masonry with TapCon inserts, threaded rod, and nuts. The torsion box is secured to the extensions with two countersunk wood screws underneath. With over 50#s Christmas decorations it has held up just fine.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Double post


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

ortho1121 said:


> With the Rockler supports it seems as if the shelf simply sides onto the rods. Are you able to anchor the shelf to the rods in any way? For the second reply, don't really know what a torsion box design is, and how would you fasten it to the wall? Thanks to both of you for the replies.


The Rocker system is an adaption of a system of mounting floating shelves, such as fireplace mantles, that has been used for practically ever. There is really no need to anchor it in place.

A torsion box will have a thicker profile as it gets its support from the back edge of the shelf.


----------



## Boricuacarpentry (Jun 22, 2019)

In the case where I didn’t account for brackets (steel) or it may not be necessary I usually build a cleat with wings. And it is very sturdy once installing. 

I ripped down some paint maple to size I believe it was 1-1/2”. I used 1/2” plywood for the boxes of the shelves and ripped some material to space the box inside. Basically you have a hollow box where that cleat will slide into.


----------



## Boricuacarpentry (Jun 22, 2019)

Here’s the inside of the box.


----------



## sancho57 (Oct 23, 2011)

here another shelf support you can get from wood craft holds about 100lbs

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/blind-shelf-supports-pair

now how to build the shelf itself, Id suggest using 8/4 (2") thick piece of timber whatever length you want it to be. 

You will need to be able to drill the holes in the back of the timber to mount the supports.


----------

